# Hi from Houston!



## MelissaAnn (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wanted to do a quick little intro! Im glad to be a part of this forum, ive been addicted to MAC for the last 7 or 8 years. My name is Melissa and im an, almost 24, year old SAHM to a fiesty 2.5 year old little girl, who already tries to play with my makeup! I look forward to learning lots of new things and getting to know everyone


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 28, 2010)

ooh Hi! I'm from Houston too! yay! =)


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## larababyx (May 1, 2010)

welcomee !


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 1, 2010)

I <3 Houston! I'll be visiting there at the end of May for Memorial weekend. I absolutely can't wait.

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (May 2, 2010)

Well hello there little lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hahaha so glad to see you here, miss!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Melissa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to meet you!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (May 4, 2010)

Hey Allie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank you all for the warm welcome!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 4, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## XOsophiie (May 5, 2010)

Welcomee!!! I'm from Houston tooo :]


----------



## MelissaAnn (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XOsophiie* 

 
_Welcomee!!! I'm from Houston tooo :]_

 
Hi!! Always nice to see people from my area!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

im from houston also!!! welcome!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Melissa!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Hi Melissa!


----------

